# How many Shrimp? Fluval Flora/Fluval EBI



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

How many shrimp can you house in these tanks? 
Are they good enough for breeding/keeping a large amount?
I was going to buy a Fluval Osaka 155ltr for just shrimp but I'm considering maybe instead buying a couple of these.










*Fluval Ebi :: * Freshwater shrimp are on the verge of becoming the next “big thing” in “fishkeeping.” The variety of freshwater shrimp is becoming ever more available, making the shrimp aquarium an option to suit most tastes. The Fluval Ebi , a nano shrimp habitat has been designed with freshwater shrimp specifically in mind. The Fluval Ebi comes in one size: 7.9 US Gal/30 L

The Fluval Ebi is a nano shrimp habitat which is perfect for exploring the fascinating world of shrimps! The Ebi is equipped with suitable components to make it the ideal habitat for freshwater shrimps and crayfish.
Freshwater shrimp or snails are ideal for nano environments due to their small size. These brightly coloured invertebrates are becoming increasing popular and this stylish 30 litre aquarium is perfect for any home or office environment.
The aquarium is sleek with panoramic viewing and comes equipped with all the necessary items to start your shrimp habitat including shrimp substrate, a powerful internal filter and balanced full spectrum lighting. Also included is a net, Fluval Shrimp Granules, Fluval Shrimp Safe water conditioner and Fluval Shrimp Mineral Supplement.
This nano aquarium is 30 litres and measures 30cm wide, 30cm back to front and 35cm high. Glass measurements. 










*Fluval Flora :: * A beautifully planted aquarium creates a stunning focal point for any setting. Live aquatic plants bring a fascinating part of nature into one’s own environment. Fluval Flora is equipped with key components to create the ideal aquatic environment for natural plants. The Fluval Flora comes in one size: 7.9 US Gal/30 L

The Fluval Flora Aquatic Plant Kit enables even a novice aquarist to keep a successful, stunning planted aquascape with little effort.
The kit includes a sleek nano glass aquarium with panoramic viewing which is equipped with all the necessary components to ensure lush and healthy plant growth. There is a Mini CO2 System, Fluval Plant Stratum substrate, a powerful internal filter and balanced full spectrum lighting.
This nano aquarium is 30 litres and measures 30cm wide, 30cm back to front and 35cm high. Glass measurements.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

at least 100


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

100 shrimp in a 30 litre tank, really? wow I wasn't expecting that! 

Edit: (I just noticed that the description on both tanks dosn't mention any heater included, so thats an additional cost to these tanks)
UK england price is around £89.99, nice little tanks


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

A friend of mines is using the Fluval CHI 5gallon, not for shrimp though. Personally, I don't like the look of the tank. Not a square type person, Rectangle for the win. I rather just grab two 20gallon long tanks for the price of one of those. And spend the rest on lighting, sponge filter, substrate and plants. Back close to a year ago, Petclub used to sell 20gallon tank for $24 dollars brand new. I've bought about 6 and is currently using 3 only. They might still sell it, haven't been there for the longest.

You can easily house 100 shrimps in there, I housed way more than 100 + cherry red shrimps in a 2.5gallon and 5gallon. I wouldn't probably house any other shrimps than 100 cherry red shrimps in there. I could see 5-8 Crystals Red/Blacks in there. Not sure if they would breed, kind of small.


----------

